# Chevy Mechanic?



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Who's the Chevy mechanics here? I have a question about the A/C on my wifes 2001 Tahoe (5.3L, 4X4, rear air). The A/C makes a very loud "fluttering" noise when the A/C is on and the RPM's are increased. From what I have determined, this is a fairly common problem and the solution is to replace the compressor. I have also been told that the orafice tube and accumulator should be replaced as well. The A/C still works just fine but I know it's just a matter of time before it totally goes and will cost me A LOT more $$$ to fix. My question is do I NEED to replace the orafice tube and accumulator at this time as well or will doing the compressor alone fix the problem?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Always 100% of the time that any real AC work is being done the tube and accumulator should always be changed; they only cost about $40 and are some of the more common parts to create issues. If it aint broke....


----------

